# Best Places to shoot in New Jersey??



## iSellJerseyShore

I looking to find some good places in New Jersey to visit to shoot.. I already visit Asbury Park & the local shore areas on a regular basis....

Im open to anying, from abandoned buildings/factories, to historic towns etc...


One spot I have on my list is Patterson Falls....




-iSellJerseyShore


----------



## usayit

Hey Buddy....

Well you and I already know about Asbury Park..... Strangely enough, I found Weird NJ to be a good source of information for places to visit and photograph.   Just be careful as many of the places featured are private and watched carefully.  http://www.abandonednj.com is also featuring places along the same lines.....

I've been planning on visiting the Patterson Falls but have yet to find information on access.   I've also enjoyed following route 513 from Rockaway to Frenchtown.  Lots of nice places along the way.  Unfortunately, 513 is a bit north for yah.  

Don't forget about PA... lots of places there too..   There's always NYC which I'm planning to make trip into sometime soon.

Cya


----------



## iSellJerseyShore

Goodlookin out - I never thought to look in WeirdNJ for places to shoot, although back in the day I used to visit a few of those places under the cover of night....

So lets schedule a date to find the falls and trip to NYC.......... Oh and of course B&H!!! 


Ciao!



-iSellJerseyShore


----------



## JustPlainLiz

I found a nice place not too far into the Pocono's area. It is a very doable hike and you can get great picture. Bushkill Falls | The Niagara of Pennsylvania. I also found one that is a bit further and a little more of a hike than Bushkills. Ricketts Glenn State Park is in Benton, PA PA*DCNR*-*Ricketts Glen State Park, but it has 22 waterfalls and also a great for bird-watchers.                                                                                                                                       If you like the Paterson Falls (which I have only photographed then when frozen solid) and you are in that area, I suggest you take a short drive to Lambert's Castle which is only 10 minutes or so from the falls.


----------

